# vintage hardwood double folding chairs - interesting find!



## maddawg308 (Aug 29, 2011)

I lucked out and got a stash of double folding chairs out of PA, I didn't make these but I am trying to save up some vintage wood to sell and make some cash to buy more tools. Trying to start up a small business after 2 years out of work. Anyways, I just wanted to post pics of these neat chairs. Wish I knew how to identify what type of hardwood they are, it's not oak but it's not a softwood either. Painted ocean blue a long time ago, some scratches but nothing that you wouldn't expect on pieces that go back to about the 1950s. I put these on CL here in DC area for $100, hoping that some people bite and help me along. What do you think of the chairs, pretty neat save, huh?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

My dad used to be into antique collecting, and he has a set exactly like these, except in the natural (dark) oak. He says they were commonly used as church pews in the old days.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a set /pair like those in clear finish,same beading on the stretchers,except the backs are square.I agree I think they were used in churchs. Mine have a hand written label from East Norwich(LI NY) Fire Dept.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool Chair(s)!!!

@quartrsawn,
I was born & raised in Bay Shore. The south shore rules! I'll be traveling down to L.I. next week to see family, that now live in Brookhaven.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

@DYI ...Welcome home and have a safe trip. What's first…NY pizza or a bagel ???


----------

